# UPDATE



## Fred (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been fighting the pain with this horrible disease we have changed meds and tried to balance them out so I can function and enjoy the kids and horses. This was the weekend from HEII! Paul has not gotten any sleep in the past several nights because I can't sleep due to the intense pain that is going on. Please pray they straighten out my meds and get them fixed. Than GOD for Bonnie she is my angel she has helped me so much I can not tell you how much. The farm still is up and running thanks to the girls and Matt and Paul. I have been able to do a little but until the pain gets better I can't do much at all. PLEASE PRAY FOR US, WE LOVE YOU ALL< LINDA


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so sorry, I know I cannot even imagine what you are going through. Of course you have my prayers, I pray the pain eases soon.


----------



## 4mymirage (Apr 20, 2009)

I sincerely hope they get the pain under control, Lots of prayers and good thoughts coming your wayray

Thinking of you often even when we dont post!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't often post here, but follow your threads, and always think of you and send prayers, Linda...may God be with you, and help the Drs. get your meds adjusted, too!

Margo


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Linda, we shall step up the sending and add you to our healing list.


----------



## Mona (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Linda, I am definately praying they can get your pain meds working for you. I cannot even begin to imagine the pure heck you are going through on a daily basis. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Linda I am so sorry you are suffering like this. Please docs get her straightened out so that she doesn't have to have this pain. My prayers and thoughts are with you. God please help the doctors figure this out to give Linda better management of this pain. Please hear my prayer.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 20, 2009)

Ohh Linda, I am so sorry you are having to go thru this. Definitely keeping you on our prayer list. Hope they can find something to help you with your pain soon.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Apr 20, 2009)

Linda I'm so sorry the pain is not under control. I hope that soon they can get it managable for you. I will send over some extra thoughts for you! Please let Paul and the kids know that I keep them in my prayers too.

Love Kar


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 20, 2009)

Linda, I don't know what to say, other than, I care. I pray for you every day. I am praying that the doctors will be able to give you the relief you need from the pain, so you can rest and do the things you want to do.






Karen


----------



## Connie P (Apr 20, 2009)

Many Many prayers being said for you. I sure hope they can get your pain meds rearranged and working for you.


----------



## Diana (Apr 20, 2009)

Linda, sorry to hear that you are down in the dumps. I can only imagine how your pain is. I'll be sending you and your family extra prayers. Hang in there, they will get the meds right and I hope SOON. Give me a call if you need any kind of help and Karen and I will be right there. Love ya Diana


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 20, 2009)

Linda-

I am SO sorry about the pain you are experiencing and wish there was more I could do to help. You are in my thoughts even when I don't post on here; I look at Cowboy and think of you!! (he was a brat today for the vet). I will keep you in my prayers and hope something is found SOON to help the pain.

Mary


----------



## minie812 (Apr 20, 2009)

Prayers that you have GOOD doctors to help ou with some relief


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 20, 2009)

Linda, I'm always praying for you and your family. I'm sorry you have this pain. I pray the doctors will get this under control for you. Please feel better soon......

Love you!

Joyce


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 20, 2009)

Praying for you, your family and that the doctors can find the right balance for you


----------



## DrivinTime (Apr 20, 2009)

Prayers, Good Thoughts, and Very Careful Hugs coming your way from Vermont. I do hope your docs get the medicine thing worked out for you SOON, and get that pain under control.

Best,

Lori


----------



## REO (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm SO sad to know you are hurting and suffering so much. I wish I could take it all away! Please hang in there and know that my thoughts and prayers are added to everyone elses. {{{{{Linda}}}}}


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 21, 2009)

sorry you are having such pain Linda. (((HUGS))) and prayers to you that you start feeling better, better meds help.

Missy


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2009)

It's awful that you have to suffer like this! I hope and pray that the doctors wise up and do something for you that WORKS. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## bfogg (Apr 21, 2009)

:wui

I am just so glad to be able to help Linda. Just keep calling 24/7 and don't wait.

Love you.

Bonnie


----------



## Bozley (Apr 21, 2009)

Dear Linda,

You are always in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry you are in so much pain.

If you need any help with anything, whether it be barn chores or just a shoulder to lean on, please call me.

Love you,

Sue


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 21, 2009)

Linda wanted to let you know I am thinking of you. I hope you are feeling better. You will remain in my prayers.


----------



## Marylou (Apr 21, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## CyndiM (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't imagine how much you are suffering. I will double my prayers. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 22, 2009)

Update? we have you on our healing list and send Reiki and light every day and night, my friend.


----------



## Candice (Apr 22, 2009)

Linda, I think of you so often. I pray that God will heal your body of this horrible disease and as this is happening that the doctors will ease the pain for you. God bless. HUGS,


----------



## River Wood (Apr 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 22, 2009)

Linda,

When it is that bad, can you go to the ER and get something? That is RIDICULOUS that you are still suffering like this. You are going to be so exhausted from not sleeping that when you dont hurt, that is all you are going to do!





Doesnt do much good for your eating and breathing habits either. Have someone call them and as you already know, it's not time to be nice!! Man, I hate this and feel for you!!!! Wish I could come help.

Hugs and prayers coming your way!! Tell them to FIX THIS NOW!


----------



## bcody (Apr 22, 2009)

Linda, thinking of you, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## dancer31501 (Apr 22, 2009)

Linda,

Good luck!! I think about you evey day! I hope you feel better soon!!

Amanda Cervini


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't post as much as I used to, but I read a lot, and I want you to know that I keep you in my prayers every day.

Robin


----------



## dreamlandnh (Apr 24, 2009)

I hope you week has gotten better. I think of you all the time and keep you and the family in my thoughts.

By the way is Courtney missing a vest? I have an extra one at the house and it showed up the day you guys were over trimming.


----------



## Bozley (Apr 25, 2009)

Linda,

It was great to see you, Paul, Kim & Courtney today at the NBARH fun show. Your girls did awesome and seemed to really to be enjoying themselves.

Hope to see you soon.

Love,

Sue


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 25, 2009)

im sorry i know it could be wose but i praay for u my aunt had sumthin worse than this and i know how much pain she was in prayers ur way i i hope courtney kisses and all of your family helps u out.


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh dear, I sure hope the doctors can get your pain under control.



Continued prayers for a total healing. Take care.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 26, 2009)

Linda! I think about you ALL the time!! Please chime in and let us know how you are?

Love you!!

Joyce


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Apr 26, 2009)

I am SOOO sorry to hear this. I will be praying for you.

<3


----------



## Mercysmom (Apr 26, 2009)

Hope they can figure your meds out so you get some relief - don't stop fighting - you can beat this!

You are in my thoughts everyday... the horses here send their "kisses" - Weatherly is now broke to ride on a very basic level - even with her UVM Vision/UVM Flash heritage on her sire's side and I am alive to tell the tale.

Still trying to work out my diabetes - they can't get my numbers under control and the doc made a change that has my numbers very high and I am waiting to hear on what she wants to tweak next - but I am way too tough to give in. I know you are that way, too!












Don't ever give up!!!

Please tell Courtney "Hello" from us...not sure I am showing this year as the door fell off the trailer this weekend when Mercy was doing volunteer work....

Dee


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 28, 2009)

Linda, always thinking of you. Please let us know how you're feeling......

Tons of prayers to you and your family. Yes Linda, YOU CAN DO THIS!!!! You ARE doing this!!! You are TOUGH, STRONG, and SMART!! YOU ARE BEATING THIS!!!! There IS a LIGHT at the END OF THE TUNNEL!!!! Just get those pain meds under control and you are ON YOUR WAY!!!! YOU KNOW YOU CAN DO THIS!! WE KNOW YOU CAN DO THIS!!! JUST DO IT!!!! I'm so hoping to have a driving mini someday and I insist that YOU train my mini and myself to drive! Heck, I used to drive Standardbreds on the NewEngland Harness Raceway in Foxboro, Massachusettes! Believe me, it's a far cry from training a mini for the show ring!! That is my dream in the next couple of years! I want to drive my foal that is due in June! I'm hoping for a big colt/gelding! I will need you to let me know when I should start ground training and all that! Can you tell I'm EXCITED FOR THIS FOAL???

You CAN and WILL do this LINDA!!!!

Love you!!

Joyce


----------

